# C'mon then Tosh let's see it!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)




----------



## oxfordpaul (May 21, 2006)

Tosh, I've seen a pic of your wheels, what about the whole car?? The suspense is killing me!


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

personally I couldn't give a sh*t. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

smartartkid said:


> personally I couldn't give a sh*t. :lol: :wink:


Thats nice. :lol: :wink: :lol: 

:roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> personally I couldn't give a sh*t. :lol: :wink:


I hear there are several brands of tablets on the market now to help you deal with this complaint. :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

oxfordpaul said:


> Tosh, I've seen a pic of your wheels, what about the whole car?? The suspense is killing me!


He's out waxing it, polishing it and ironing the creases out the seat base :lol:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> smartartkid said:
> 
> 
> > personally I couldn't give a sh*t. :lol: :wink:
> ...


What, they can even help my sense of humor??? Bloody hell they must be good!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

The dealer wouldn't let the wife pick it up in the end. (insurance cert didn't turn up).

preview shots.



























I'm going to go and collect it myself on Thursday.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nice to see you have gone back to the fastest colour Tosh, the mirrors look great against the red.


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

RED
Very nice - could you just point the camera down a bit, down a bit, down a bit


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

VERY nice Tosh.Good luck with it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bootha2 said:


> RED
> Very nice - could you just point the camera down a bit, down a bit, down a bit


here you go


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Looking good there Tosh 

The mirrors do look nice against the red.

I wonder where you are going to take pics of this one.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not worked that one out yet.


----------



## oxfordpaul (May 21, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> The dealer wouldn't let the wife pick it up in the end. (insurance cert didn't turn up).
> 
> preview shots.
> 
> ...


That's wierd, my dealer has a 7 day foc insurance that they use to tax the car until the cover note comes through. Same happened with our Cooper S so I presumed this was standard practice these days. Looks good though, can't wait to see the complete pics rather than these teasers!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Someone else said that too.
No idea why they havent offered me this.


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Yep, Geting mine Wednesday. Dealer gave me an 0800 number to call and a dealer code.

7 days fully comp insurance sorted with one call. certificate emailed directly to the dealer so they can register and tax it online with the DVLA.

Craig..


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

craig225 said:


> Yep, Geting mine Wednesday. Dealer gave me an 0800 number to call and a dealer code.
> 
> 7 days fully comp insurance sorted with one call. certificate emailed directly to the dealer so they can register and tax it online with the DVLA.
> 
> Craig..


Yup i got the 7 day insurance it coems from ZURICH

I then got a quote for a yearly cover......10k :roll:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

very nice, am torn between ibis and red, think your pics may have just swung it


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

MINI2 said:


> craig225 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Geting mine Wednesday. Dealer gave me an 0800 number to call and a dealer code.
> ...


How old are you......17????? *10 friggin K!!!!!!!!!*WTF!!

P.S. Car looks nice Toshiba, good colour!

-


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gorgeous - fab colour combo. Will match your pants Tosh  8) :-*


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Dotti said:


> Gorgeous - fab colour combo. Will match your pants Tosh  8) :-*


How do you know!?


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

smartartkid said:


> MINI2 said:
> 
> 
> > craig225 said:
> ...


No lol :lol:

Im 21

4 yrs driving but have no NO CLAIMS always was udner my parents 

Im paying Â£2400 a yr with quinn- No one else would touch me


----------



## cobra03 (Nov 13, 2007)

Well it cost me Â£3200 as im 20 with no no claims


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

i'm looking at 3/4k insurance on my TTS (25 1 year NCB)


----------



## The Doorman (May 16, 2008)

Loving the car Tosh - im getting Brilliant Red tooooooo


----------



## badgeratu (May 14, 2008)

Looks great Tosh. I'm also getting a Brilliant Red, and am really pleased I chose it now looking at your pictures. And it's finally gone confirmed for Build Week 27 - hopefully get it by the end of July 

Hope everything goes well picking it up Thursday, shame about the insurance problems though. I'm as suprised as everyone else that Audi didn't mention the free 7-day cover.


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Just to rub it in a bit, I pay about 350 quid!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

smartartkid said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Gorgeous - fab colour combo. Will match your pants Tosh  8) :-*
> ...


They used to be hers.


----------



## tyspy (Jan 26, 2007)

I cant believe the money some of you guys are paying for insurance! I am 22 and pay circa Â£1000.00 on my 3.2 and I think that is steep! :roll:


----------



## jakeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> The dealer wouldn't let the wife pick it up in the end. (insurance cert didn't turn up).
> 
> preview shots.
> 
> ...


Toshiba nice colour and i like the leather como also looks nice, shame they didn't get round to painting the mirrors though :wink:

Wheels are good also go with the colour choice i think.

Good luck on Thursday weather should be better by then for the pick up.

J


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> smartartkid said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti said:
> ...


What more can I say? :lol:


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > smartartkid said:
> ...


Question is, did Tosh go collect them himself? And do we have pics?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They were left behind as a keep sake.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stop teasing toshy :lol: .......


----------

